# Tennessee vs. vandy thread



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2016)

Go rocky top!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Go rocky top!



You get into some skanky beer or something?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You get into some skanky beer or something?



Every team I've pulled for has lost today 

So...

Go rocky top!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Every team I've pulled for has lost today
> 
> So...
> 
> Go rocky top!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2016)

Think Vandy got a bad call on the 4th down.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Think Vandy got a bad call on the 4th down.



Yeah.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

21 all come on Vandy!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2016)

To rocky top!! Got to go!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2016)

Good old rocky top!!


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 26, 2016)

Go Vandy Anchor Down


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 26, 2016)

Good for vandy and those kids! Bowl game! Let's be real as a 10rc I feel like a uga fan now who cares seasons over right?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

Brick by brick


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2016)

Tennessee tango  uniform !!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Good for vandy and those kids! Bowl game! Let's be real as a 10rc I feel like a uga fan now who cares seasons over right?



Except UGA is graduating 11 seniors. How many is TN graduating?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2016)

Congrats Vandy


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2016)

The team that beat the dawgs at homecoming just beat the team that beat UGA on a Hail Mary.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2016)

Congrats UT.......Life Champs


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2016)

Been a rough year for a bunch of us.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

Vandy is really the seceast champs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Been a rough year for a bunch of us.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Been a rough year for a bunch of us.



yep. yall suck.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Good old rocky top!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

Fear the V!!!


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 26, 2016)

Do the vols have to give back their Life Champion trophies


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Except UGA is graduating 11 seniors. How many is TN graduating?





What's your point ???


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's your point ???



Seriously? It needs explanation?

TN had nearly twice as many seniors and it was "their year" while GA was expected to suck. Yet Orangello Watson over here is trying to act as if the teams are somehow comparable in the way their seasons turned out VS expectations.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Every team I've pulled for has lost today
> 
> So...
> 
> Go rocky top!



You did good.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 27, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Seriously? It needs explanation?
> 
> TN had nearly twice as many seniors and it was "their year" while GA was expected to suck. Yet Orangello Watson over here is trying to act as if the teams are somehow comparable in the way their seasons turned out VS expectations.



We actually have 8 on the roster do some research before you try to look "cool"


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's your point ???



He's trying too hard to be relevant here since this is his first month on the job. He didn't even look up the rosters as we don't have "twice" as many seniors as uga we actually have 3 less.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 27, 2016)

This was suppose to be the Vols year


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> We actually have 8 on the roster do some research before you try to look "cool"



Yea he should have known Tenn. only plays freshman


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2016)

Brick by brick


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 27, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> This was suppose to be the Vols year



I actually thought it was at least gonna be a trip to Atlanta but such is life. Some things just don't work out like you'd like. Very very disappointed but my opinion holds no weight with the school. It's just entertainment


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2016)

Fire Butch. Lane needs a new job. (or at least us die hard, run it up their gut Bama fans think so)


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm okay with being wrong. I figured all that hype was actually based on something. That's what I get for assuming. 

Please take it easy on me Ryne. I'm new on the job after all.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 27, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I'm okay with being wrong. I figured all that hype was actually based on something. That's what I get for assuming.
> 
> Please take it easy on me Ryne. I'm new on the job after all.



I figured all the hype was based on something too and was wrong hahaha! Oh well the life of a 10rcfan has been poor for the last 10 years I'm used to it!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I'm okay with being wrong. I figured all that hype was actually based on something. That's what I get for assuming.
> 
> Please take it easy on me Ryne. I'm new on the job after all.



no you have been here many times.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> no you have been here many times.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I'm okay with being wrong. I figured all that hype was actually based on something. That's what I get for assuming.
> 
> Please take it easy on me Ryne. I'm new on the job after all.





Matthew6 said:


> no you have been here many times.





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





OH NO, not another previously banned member . . .


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 27, 2016)

Daaaaaaaaaaang. A guy can't lurk a while before signing up?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 27, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaang. A guy can't lurk a while before signing up?



Who were you horns?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 27, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> This was suppose to be the Vols year



It was.  


Our year of disappointment. Defense was horrible this year. Injuries, or not, our defense was not acceptable.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2016)

Buck, when things go wrong they just keep piling up. Believe me Bro, I have lived thru it many more times than you have. I am just a tad older than you though. :


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 27, 2016)

*Hilarious*



Stalkerfiveo said:


>



You have to laugh to keep from crying. Sad state of affairs in Tennessee.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 27, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> You have to laugh to keep from crying. Sad state of affairs in Tennessee.



As a GA fan I agree and totally know the feeling.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> You have to laugh to keep from crying. Sad state of affairs in Tennessee.



I tried to tell you sorry Vols that before the season started... 

Vols suck!!


----------

